# What should I expect?



## Sonia A (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, 
I have just taken my first round of 100mg Clomid. I don't ovulate at all on my own and so I had to take the progesterone first. I finished taking the clomid on Saturday and now I don't know what to expect. I'm not feeling anything physical no pains or aches. I'm taking metformin aswell. Can anyone tell me what to expect? if nothing happens what do I do?
I find this a very confusing time as I don't know anyone else in this position so I don't know what's normal


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

It really does vary person to person and even cycle to cycle in some people as to how you will feel.  I was like you and took progesterone first then clomid and was also taking met, I also did not ovulate on my own!  There are quite a lot of different ways that clomid can make you feel and I'm sorry but I can't really remember a lot of them to be honest   although I am sure others will be able to help there.  As for physical aches and pains I don't remember really feeling anything much at all possibly just little twinges.  I found the worst of my side effects was when I was taking the clomid but after that I couldn't have told you whether I was ovulating or not just from the way I felt.  Are you getting any monitoring?  either scans or day 21 progesterone test or both? as I found these (I had both) to be far more reliable than any aches and pains etc I was experiencing.  I had some cycles I ovulated on and some I didn't and I couldn't have told you which cycles I did and didn't ovulate on without the monitoring.  Sooooo! what i am trying to say is  don't panic if you don't feel anything it doesn't necessarily mean that its not working.  Besides if you finished taking it on saturday then any developing follicle will be really very small at the moment and I'd doubt you would feel much until it started to grow a bit - I'm sure I never went for my first scan of my cycle until about day 9 or 10 and I ususally had to go back a couple more times per cycle as my follicles were still quite little at that point.

Good luck         
Matty


----------



## Sonia A (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. My consultant said they wouldn't monitor my progesterone for the first cycle so I'm a bit in the dark. I have all the drugs but guess I wait until they send me more info or start hassling them!
thanks again
Sonia


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmm I would be inclined to push for a progesterone level test at least but on saying that unless it is done on the right day then it wont be accuarate and could lead you to think that you have not ovulated when you have    I suppose their wait and see idea at least for your first cycle is to see if at the end of it you either get AF   or a BFP    and in either of those scenarios (well definately in the second   ) it is very likely that it has made you ovulate sinse you don't have AFs naturally.  If you don't ge AF or BFP then it may well be that you have not ovulated.  This is just my take on things based on my cycles on clomid.  On the cycles I never ovulated I needed to take progesterone to bring on AF in order to start the clomid again as I also don't get AF without meds    How are you feeling now anyway? I would just assume it is working and get lots of   in and see what happens in 3 weeks time    Sorry not very helpful at all am I!

Wishing you lots of         
Matty


----------



## Sonia A (Feb 25, 2010)

That is helpful thank you! I've been doing ovulation tests which are all coming out as negative but I read somewhere that the drugs can make them unreliable so I'm trying to ignore them and in the meantime  ! If I have no joy this cycle I'll go back to the doctors to get more norithisterone and then start hassling about the progesterone test  . It's very frustrating. I am trying to stay positive but I just have this nagging feeling that nothing will ever work  . Do you think that's normal? My doctor did tell me that staying positive was important, but then he was surrounded by photos of his many children all over his desk so it was easy for him to say that!!
thankyou for your support. I think one of the hardest things is that I don't know anyone in this position so there is noone to talk to so having this site is really good
Sonia


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

HI There,
I have also just had my first lot of Clomid.  I had a few twinges while I was taking it, but nothing since.  I had hot flushes at night and felt very very moody, also had a few headaches and felt tired.  I am on day 15 of cycle now and have not yet seen anything on the Ov Sticks.  I'm not having monitoring or blood tests.. so like you, I'm a bit in the dark as to if its working.  I do wonder how many people get a positive ovulation on clomid and how many don't respond to it??
Good luck
Donna xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Just read ur post, noticed ur on metformin and using opks. Do u have pcos? If so opks wont work 4 u hun.

I was same no periods, so had 2 take provera then clomid. 1st month was a killer!!! i was in agony from start 2 finish nearly, but 2nd month has been fine. The pain was just the clomid kickin my body in 2 gear. Good luck xx


----------



## Sonia A (Feb 25, 2010)

Just read your message, I don't  check in every day as I find I swing between finding the site really helpful and then feeling really hopeless! 1st cycle of clomid BFN but do you think on this 2nd one I should just stay away from the OPK? I've just finished the norithisterone and have about  4 days till I start the next round of clomid. Last time the OPK thoroughly depressed me!!
 
Sonia


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Honestly id stay away from them. Id just go the old fashioned route of bms everyday. I personally think opks r 2 clinical and take away the joy and closeness of sex/lovemaking. Us(me and df) want sex 2 stay as lovemaking not baby makin as we have been tryin 4 over 2yrs so would just b 2 much pressure. Its up 2 u tho. 1st cycle of clomid usually just kick starts ur cycle so this month id just go 4 bms everyday so u cover everyday incase u do ovulate. Good luck xx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree...those OV sticks are such a downer....


----------

